# Basement smells



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Probably a homeowner permit before you huh???


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

cakebaker said:


> Probably a homeowner permit before you huh???


Probably no permit before him? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

If your sump is piped into your sewer like it is and your sewer backs up. the pump will pump sewage out your drains if it runs!  I would run it to the outside pipe!


"StinkFinger"


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> If your sump is piped into your sewer like it is and your sewer backs up. the pump will pump sewage out your drains if it runs!  I would run it to the outside pipe!
> 
> 
> "StinkFinger"


Looks like they put a check valve above sump? May help? 

Regardless, needs to be run outside, get out of sewer system, just not good idea! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

Is there anything other than "storm water" going into your pit? Washer, basement toilet or sink. If anything other than floor drains, gutter drains, or footer drains goes into the pit it NEEDS to go into the Sanitary sewer line. If its just storm water it can go outside to a Storm Sewer. The difference is a Combined system treats both sanitary and Storm sewer, a Sanitary system only treats sewage. Most municiple systems are sanitary ONLY. There are still a few out there that are combined. Call Treatment plant and ask, or your municipality.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Must be a Westland inspector thing. bought a house there a few years back with same problem,hooked it back up the way it supposed to be. It discharged to the street which was not paved and the neighbors bitched. called inspector and he said I had to change it,I said just bought house and you passed it! He claims you cant continue to discharge in street and cant hook to sewage. I ended up putting it back the way I found it.

Westland inspector is pretty much a joke,dont think he inspects very well to say the least.


----------

